# New alligator bag for the ultimate Kindle protection!



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Get one of these and nothing will harm your Kindle ever. Warning keep small children and pets away from the bag. This bag can never be used as a carry on bag and must be checked.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Good for a smile as always


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha! That's great! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

These are very popular down here close to the swamp.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, nobody will be messin with your Kindle in that bag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

It's not my bag.

I do have a picture of my guard.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL!   Too funny.
Toby


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh I love it, the question is how do you get your kindle back. I think I would fight a person, but in this case I may just want to order a spare. LOL

LSbookend


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Aw Vampy...here I thought you bit the bullet and got yourself a man purse  *


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vamp quit playing with the gators in the swamp.  You will meet a Florida Gator out there one day wind up wearing blue and orange and singing "We are the boys of Old Florida".


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

When I saw that Vamp had started a thread about a bag for Kindle, I just had to check it out!  I too thought that he finally went over to the accessories side.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats too funny


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it just come in the one color?


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I love how the legs are made of cowboy boots lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry folks, I don't think I'll ever slip that far into the dark side.  

To get the Kindle in or out of the bag, you need a whole raw chicken, thawed, not frozen.  A rubber chicked dipped in chicken blood will fool it once or twice.

Funny, I never noticed the cowboy boots before.

It comes in colors ranging from grey to olive drab and can change colors slightly depending on the ambient tempeture.


----------

